# Best Reptile Shop WEST MIDLANDS???



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

hi looking to get all my equipment for my double stack this weekend 
my awesome girlfriend has said she will buy all the heating , décor etc
im in the shropshire area but can travel out a bit was just wanting your guys opinion on the best reptile store where we can go and get all this stuff in one go instead of ordering of different sites etc 

having trouble finding the habistat twin channel thermostat on any of the reptile stores webpages near to us -- anybody know of any places that stock these nearby(Shropshire, Birmingham, Wolverhampton,west brom , Shrewsbury area??) they seem to sell the single thermostat controllers but not the doubles

thanks guys


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

Bump


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

You won't find better than central exotics in kiderminster for value and service mate. Great shop.


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks - anybody else have any suggestions?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Forget the Shrewsbury area. The only "rep" shop is [email protected] :gasp:. Are Shropshire Exotics at Newport still trading?


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

jools said:


> Forget the Shrewsbury area. The only "rep" shop is [email protected] :gasp:. Are Shropshire Exotics at Newport still trading?


i di have a look on shrop exotics online shop didnt seem to have too much i havent been there personally myself though

what is [email protected]??


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Have you tried Shropshire exotics in Newport? Give Rich a ring im reasonably sure he will be able to help


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

i defo will thanks very much


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

scott stewart said:


> i di have a look on shrop exotics online shop didnt seem to have too much i havent been there personally myself though
> 
> what is [email protected]??


[email protected] = Pets at Home


----------



## Im a Ref (Apr 15, 2008)

my mate has just opened his new rep shop in wrexham..its called jungle tropics on rhosddu road in wrexham...he is very experianced and will sort you out no problem


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks guys keep em coming


----------



## Denice (Feb 9, 2011)

johnc79 said:


> You won't find better than central exotics in kiderminster for value and service mate. Great shop.


Do they have a website Or can you give me an address and tel number as we live in Spain and it is getting pricey here. I originally came from Kidderminster so my friends could bring stuff over. Thanks


----------

